# Ok, Leica guys!



## nealjpage (Jan 27, 2008)

I love my IIIc but feel constrained by the f3.5 lens and have the bug (and a bit of extra cash) to get something faster.  My question:  will the Summicron lenses usually seen on the IIIg work with my IIIc?  Is the Leica screw-mount universal to all Leica III-series bodies?  My internet search of this topic has been fairly un-fulfilling.:er:


----------



## Mitica100 (Jan 27, 2008)

nealjpage said:


> I love my IIIc but feel constrained by the f3.5 lens and have the bug (and a bit of extra cash) to get something faster. My question: will the Summicron lenses usually seen on the IIIg work with my IIIc? Is the Leica screw-mount universal to all Leica III-series bodies? My internet search of this topic has been fairly un-fulfilling.:er:


 
LTM (screw mount) is universal to all Leicas up to the 'M' series. The Summicron is a beautiful lens, I have one actually mounted on an M3 (bayonet mount) and it's an amazing lens. On the IIIf RD that I have, I put a Summitar 50/2 and that also is a good lens.


----------



## nealjpage (Jan 27, 2008)

Thanks, Dimitri.  I'll start scouring eBay.


----------



## usayit (Jan 29, 2008)

I know some might see this as sacrilege but don't forget that Voigtlander/Cosina have a lot of options for screwmount leica users.  Camera quest is a well known distributer in the US.  Pretty reasonable prices with a bit more updated optics.  Reidreviews.com has done a few tests with voigtlanders.  

www.cameraquest.com 

I have the 28mm f1.9 ultron which works wonders in low light....  Comes in screwmount with the option of an M-mount adapter w/rangefinder coupling maintained.


----------



## Rick Waldroup (Jan 29, 2008)

Yep, usayit is right on. At one time, before I sold all my rangefinders, I owned the Voigtlander 25, 35, 40 1.4, and the 75. All of them were really nice lenses at a very affordable price.  Although, I believe the 40 was an M mount.


----------

